# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Cần giúp cấp nguồn 220v

## phunglong_ts

Các bác giúp e nguồn 220v vào con này ah. E gà quá. Mua lâu mà chưa có sài
Click vào ảnh để xem ảnh lớn hơn.

----------

